# Anyone use no-refresh.com?



## cnasherman (May 28, 2008)

Anyone use this, if so, are you satisfied?

Has adding an online shirt design tool increased sales?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There's a little feedback here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t105923.html

You may want to start a new topic for the question about online t-shirt designers increasing sales. That way people with online t-shirt designers will see the topic title and be able to respond even if they aren't looking at a thread about no-refresh.


----------



## mikeynuzz (Jan 16, 2018)

Rodney said:


> There's a little feedback here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t105923.html
> 
> You may want to start a new topic for the question about online t-shirt designers increasing sales. That way people with online t-shirt designers will see the topic title and be able to respond even if they aren't looking at a thread about no-refresh.


anyone happy of using norefresh?..Maxim seems to be a nice guy, and they seem to have a good platform?
HELP


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes, For sales point of view, it helps a little bit. But it helps increase average cart values. 

*Some other benefits as well:

*1. Good way to make your business unique
2. You can create designs yourself and offer them for sale
3. Good way to satisfy even the pickiest customers
Hope this helps.

Thanks


----------



## mikeynuzz (Jan 16, 2018)

Is it even necessary to have a tshirt/product online customization?
Without it, how would one make a sale with someone's image?
They would have to email you images, etc...yes?
Pain!


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

mikeynuzz said:


> Is it even necessary to have a tshirt/product online customization?
> Without it, how would one make a sale with someone's image?
> They would have to email you images, etc...yes?
> Pain!


No, You can generate huge sales without offering product customizations(features). All though, most of the people buys already designed t-shirts.

Product personalization is trending so it's one of your attraction / advance step points.

You can hire a freelancer for t-shirt designs. Upwork, Freelancer & 99 design has thousand of t-shirt designer who is always finding works. You can hire them.

Thanks


----------

